# Jack the lad......



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

*Jack the lad......*

Hi Folks
Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling….. 
I was interested to compare how it worked and felt next to my favourite wooden Jack. Pretty good feel, lightly than the original (which surprised me) but a good action. The wedge works real well, too. Just a light tap to lock it firmly in place. Nice!
The tool chest base unit is coming along, too. I bolted on the wheels earlier - riding around the workshop on top of it as a "weight test" was a success, I am pleased to say. Need to knock up three drawers (BIG ones!) and some moulding and then the workshop will magically grow larger. It certainly is good to have somewhere to keep things - the place becomes much less cluttered. And any help in that department is a good thing…....
Have a good week
Phil


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Nice looking plane Phillip. What are the woods.


----------



## Corey (Mar 24, 2007)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Very nice! I would love to make something like that some day.

Corey


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Thanks, Gents!
Spalted Beech and Rosewood.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Where are the "How To" Plans… I think this is what I've been waiting on. I got the steel, now I need plans…

And I don't have to say what I think. Asking you for plans speaks for itself…


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Obi
Just for you- 
step-by-step pictures…..........

Cheers
Phil


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Very well executed. What kind of Rasps do you use? I recognize the chisels and plane.


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Wayne
I have some chinese hand cut rasps that are great (and cheap!) and a few Aurious which are awesome (and prices accordingly!!!)
Cheers
Phil

P.s. Just received some floats from L-N! Report on these soon


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Thanks. I belive I had seen the Aurious Rasps and was wondering how they compaired to the Nicholson #49 and #50 pattern makers rasps. Sounds like you like them.

Would you have a link or pointer to the chinese rasps? These seem like they would be a good starter item.

I've seen the floats and look forward to your report. Hopefully, I will get and knock out a Hock plane kit in the not to distant future.


----------



## louie (Mar 25, 2009)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


The tool storage is great, but I know with me, when ever you make more storage I end up making another pile of tools , hardware, wood, etc… that need new storage. It never ends


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

philsville said:


> *Jack the lad......*
> 
> Hi Folks
> Finished off the Jack plane yesterday. I was pleased with how well this plane came together - either I was lucky or the Wood Gods were smiling…..
> ...


Any new planes Phil. Not seen a post in a while.


----------

